# Odds an ends



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Picked up a few odds and ends today


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like a nice collection of pieces parts! What did that run you? Anything functional or are you just going to piece it all out? Fix and assemble


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

shot1buck said:


> Looks like a nice collection of pieces parts! What did that run you? Anything functional or are you just going to piece it all out? Fix and assemble


The two rifles are operational. There’s two 32 cal pistols complete and the black powder kit in box is complete. I gave the whopping price of 115 dollars for the lot


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! That is awesome. You did really well for yourself.


----------

